# can expiration/ born on date decoding?



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Can you decode this from a can of Vietti Pork in BBQ sauce?
A311260001 0809 EST.642

Today was the first time trying it. The Est 642 is from the dept of agriculture.
Vietti Foods
First line, five digits
Position 1: Month (letter)
Position 2 and 3: Date
Position 4: Code for product type
Position 5: Year
Example: E02D2 (May 2, 2002)

http://www.thehowcafe.com/forum/showthread.php?11096-Deciphering-Expiration-Dates-on-Cans

http://lancaster.unl.edu/food/ftjan05.htm


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

that not a use by date.

A311260001 <-- most likely a batch number

0809 <--- Date of manufacture ,expressed as Julian date I.e. made the 80th day of 09

the est number designate the Facility of origin.


----------

